# USB Stick Song Limit



## Chris S (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a new 2012 Cruze LT with the nav system in there, and am running into a problem with my USB playback where it only reads the first 1000 songs on the drive. At first I tried them in multiple folders by artist then album, and then tried dumping just over 1000 of them into the root folder. In both cases, it hits 1000, says indexing is complete and never shows any songs beyond that. When I plugged in somebody's iPod through the USB, it showed over 1000 songs.

The manual says it will only play the first 10,000 songs. So I'm wondering if this is an issue with my system/USB drive, or a typo in the manual. Is anybody else experiencing this?

Thanks,
-Chris


----------



## rockin9800 (May 7, 2012)

I am experiencing this same issue. I put some music on my stick last night and it was reading just fine. I put 1 more album on my card and it would only read the first 74 folders/1000 songs and it will not read the album that I put on it last night.... wtf??


----------



## Matt Z (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey Chris I've got the same problem. I loaded about 2000 songs and it only recognized the first 1000 once it finished indexing. So I'm not sure what the problem is with the NAV Head Unit. I wonder if this is the same with the no navigation system?


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

I haven't had an issue with the regular head unit, then again.. I can't say for certain how many songs I have on my USB.. I think its close to that.


----------



## Tonka (Mar 27, 2012)

What size is your USB drive, how is it formatted, and are you sure that all your files are in either .mp3 or .wma format? If you are using .m4a or .flac, it will not recognize them.

I have a loaded 16GB USB drive in my Cruze (no nav), and don't have any problems, as long as the formats are good.


----------



## Tonka (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh, here's one other thing:

Try searching by folder view. If you don't have an artist or song title listed in the advanced function, it won't show the song, but if you look in the folder it's in, you'll find it.


----------



## atdauph (Jun 20, 2012)

Just going through the same problem with the NAV unit in a 2012. Apparently, according to the manual, the navigation unit only recognizes the 'first' 1000 songs. I bought a 64gb USB and put 3500 songs on it. It recognized it, but I only have 1000 songs. Back to the 16gb iPod Nano.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

The iPod Nano is the way to go...I think mine currently has 1221 songs on it. No issues whatsoever.
BTW, I have the Nav head unit in my 2012....


----------



## atdauph (Jun 20, 2012)

I managed to squeeze about 1500 songs on it and I also like that it displays the album cover with the iPods. I may get another 16gb Nano and separate by genre. I have a 32gB Touch, but I always forget it in the center console...too many devices! But yes, the Nav works great with all the iPods we have 

The nav unit is awesome. I really like the way you can zoom in and out to maps quickly with the channel dial. I also really like the way it integrates with the music player and handsfree. You can stay on now playing and then when a turn comes up, it switches to the Nav and then back to the music. Awesome.


----------



## greg1466 (Aug 29, 2012)

The manual for my 2012 LTZ says the limit is 1,000, not 10,000. If someone knows how to make it recognize more than 1,000, I'd love to hear about it!


----------



## greg1466 (Aug 29, 2012)

Also, for you iPod users, do you connect to the USB port or the AUX port. It would be nice to have access to more than 1,000 songs, but I like the convenience of controlling the media from the steering wheel and/or console controls.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

i bought a 32 gig usb stick that currently has 24 gig's of music on it and i am so dissapointed that i am limited to the amount of music i am aloud to bring along with me  guess i have to choose all my songs now


----------

